

A Seasoned Linuxer Switches to the Dark Side - derwiki
http://www.adambossy.com/blog/?p=238

======
jwilliams
Summary: He likes his MacBook Air.

~~~
jjs
Accurate summary: He likes his MacBook that is not a MacBook Air.

